# superlativo di superiore



## vento99

*P*er dire "il capo piu' alto di posizione"  si dice il capo superiore della Chiesa o il capo supremo della chiesa? o tutti e due sono accettabili? Grazie!


----------



## bearded

Ciao e benvenuto nel forum!



vento99 said:


> il capo superiore   della Chiesa o il capo supremo della chiesa?


Secondo le regole del forum, dovresti però indicare il contesto nel quale va inserita l'espressione in questione. Il ''capo supremo della Chiesa'' è il Papa: penso che tu intenda lui.


----------



## vento99

grazie , intendevo dire il Papa. 
ho un dubbio: "il superiore" non puo' essere il grado superlativo relativo di "alto"? so che supremo e' il superlativo assoluto di alto.
se si dice il capo supremo, perche non si dice l'amico ottimo, invece si deve dire il migliore amico?
Grazie per la vostra attenzione!


----------



## Starless74

Ciao
almeno etimologicamente, «superiore» è comparativo (=più alto); «supremo» è superlativo relativo (=il più alto di tutti).


vento99 said:


> Se si dice il capo supremo, perche non si dice l'amico ottimo, invece si deve dire il migliore amico?


Questo è un altro argomento. 
Nel caso di _migliore_ / _il migliore_ l'italiano corrente non ricalca l'etimologia latina ma ricorre semplicemente all'articolo determinativo per creare il superlativo.
Come sempre, la lingua non ha regole rigide e schematiche ma si evolve con l'uso. 

[ risposta incrociata con bearded]


----------



## bearded

vento99 said:


> "il superiore" non puo' essere il grado superlativo relativo di "alto"?


Tradizionalmente con ''il superiore'' in italiano si intende la persona di grado subito più elevato di quello di un'altra,  in una gerarchia:  il superiore di un colonnello è un generale, il superiore di un sacerdote è il vescovo, ecc.  Come superlativo relativo di alto si dice ''il più alto'' (stesso meccanismo: il più... con la maggior parte degli aggettivi).
Il_ capo supremo_ e _il (mio/tuo..)migliore amico _sono espressioni fisse/cristallizzate.

Per chi fosse interessato:  l'origine latina dei comparativi e superlativi citati è questa: dall'avverbio  _supra_ o dalla preposizione _super_  (ital. sopra), comparativo _superior_ (superiore), superlativo _supremus_ (supremo) oppure _summus_ (sommo). Il Papa viene chiamato anche ''il Sommo Pontefice''.

--incrociato con Starless74--


----------



## francisgranada

vento99 said:


> .... ho un dubbio: "il superiore" non puo' essere il grado superlativo relativo di "alto"? so che supremo e' il superlativo assoluto di alto. se si dice il capo supremo, perche non si dice l'amico ottimo, invece si deve dire il migliore amico?


 Secondo me sia "l'amico ottimo" sia "il capo superiore" sono grammaticalmente corrette ed hanno senso.

Formalmente, sia nel caso di "il capo superiore" che nel caso di "il miglior(e) amico", si tratta di _superlativi relativi ,_ mentre nel caso di  "il capo supremo" e " l'amico ottimo" o "l'amico buonissimo" si tratta di _superlativi assoluti_.

Un'altra cosa è che nella lingua italiana odierna le forme classiche ("latine") tipo _supremo, ottimo, massimo, minimo_, ecc... si usano soprattutto nel senso astratto o figurato, quindi non sono più sinonimi esatti di _altissimo, buonissimo, grandissimo, piccolissimo_, ecc ....

Nel caso del Papa,  (credo) si vuole esprimere l'idea che il Papa rappresenta l'autorevolezza _assoluta, _per cui "capo supremo" e non "il capo superiore".


----------



## bearded

Ciao, francis
Mi dispiace di non essere completamente d'accordo con quanto hai scritto. ''L'amico ottimo'' non è molto idiomatico: si dice normalmente ''l'/un ottimo amico''. Quanto al ''capo superiore'', non ho mai sentito questa espressione (forse non esiste, o forse c'è solo in Marina..).
Con l'amico, il superlativo relativo suonerebbe ''l'amico migliore (di tutti)''.
Hai ragione comunque nel dire che ''il capo supremo'' e l'ottimo amico/l'amico buonissimo'' esprimono superlativi assoluti.
Quanto alle forme latineggianti di superlativo, secondo me molte si usano ancora spesso con significato concreto e non solo figurato: una quantità minima di veleno (=piccolissima), l'ottimo sapore di quella pietanza (=buonissimo), ecc. Hai invece ragione quanto a ''supremo''.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Hai ragione comunque nel dire che ''il capo supremo'' e l'ottimo amico/l'amico buonissimo'' esprimono superlativi assoluti.


Non per complicare la faccenda ma, per me, _il capo supremo_ è superlativo relativo = la più alta carica in un dato contesto.


----------



## Armodio

_Buono> più buono/migliore> buonissimo/ottimo.
Alto> più alto/superiore> altissimo/sommo/supremo._

Se compari tra due, dirai _è più buono/più alto di me/è migliore di me/è superiore a me._
Se vuoi creare un superlativo relativo, ci appioppi l'articolo definito: _è_ *il *_più_ _buono/*il* migliore di tutti.

Superiore _vuole la preposizione "a" oppure il secondo termine di paragone non è espresso.

Se usi un superlativo assoluto in posizione post-verbale l'articolo definito non serve.
Alcuni di questi (vedi "sommo/supremo") provengono da originari avverbi o preposizioni e hanno perso la pregnanza semantica del superlativo: praticamente, sono in parte diventati aggettivi a sé stanti.


----------



## vento99

grazie delle vostre risposte! il Wikipedia dice che per alto, il comparativo e' superiore, il superlativo relativo e' il superiore, l'assoluto e' supremo.
corretto?


----------



## Starless74

vento99 said:


> il superlativo relativo e' il superiore, l'assoluto e' supremo.


 Su Wikipedia si trovano spesso sfondoni imbarazzanti come questo.


----------



## Mary49

vento99 said:


> grazie delle vostre risposte! il Wikipedia dice che per alto, il comparativo e' superiore, il superlativo relativo e' il superiore, l'assoluto e' supremo.
> corretto?


Non è corrispondente al vero quello che dici. Wikipedia ha una tabella:




in cui presenta aggettivi derivati dal latino per alcuni dei quali restano, come in "supero", solo le forme del comparativo e superlativo.


----------



## bearded

Starless74 said:


> per me, _il capo supremo_ è superlativo relativo


Temo che quello che dici sia inesatto. Il superlativo relativo si chiama così perché esprime una qualità massima non in assoluto, bensì solo _relativamente _a un certo ambito o a una certa categoria. La forma del superlativo relativo in italiano  è: comparativo preceduto dall'articolo e seguito dall'indicazione del detto ambito (introdotta da ''di'' - come un paragone - oppure da ''tra''):
_Carlo è il più simpatico dei miei fratelli _(non è simpaticissimo in assoluto, ma solo tra i miei fratelli)
_Elisa è l'alunna più diligente della classe (_non diligentissima c.s., ma solo nella classe).
Vedi anche:  Differenza tra Superlativo assoluto e Superlativo relativo.

La parola ''supremo'' è un antico superlativo assoluto e non un comparativo (vedi sopra: la forma del superlativo relativo). Non si può dire ''il supremo di....'' perché supremo non è comparativo. Supremo è altissimo in assoluto.



Starless74 said:


> = la più alta carica in un dato contesto.


Il contesto non c'è, non è indicato.  Ragionando così, qualunque superlativo assoluto si potrebbe definire come superlativo relativo:
_Il ragazzo altissimo (_superlativo assoluto) >_il ragazzo più alto di tutti _(superlativo relativo)...


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> Se vuoi creare un superlativo relativo, ci appioppi l'articolo definito: _è_ *il *_più_ _buono/*il* migliore di tutti._


----------



## vento99

a questo punto , mi viene un altro dubbio: migliore e' comparativo, il migliore e' superlativo relativo; superiore e' comparativo, pero' il superiore non costutisce il superlativo, bensi' il supremo. Poiche superiore e' un caso eccezionale. si puo' comprendere in questo modo?


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao bearded,


bearded said:


> ''L'amico ottimo'' non è molto idiomatico: si dice normalmente ''l'/un ottimo amico''.


 Sono d'accordo, ovviamente. Anzi probabilmente neanch'io direi spontaneamente "l'amico ottimo". Comunque non lo trovo sgrammaticato, anche se non è molto idiomatico . E' questo che volevo dire.

(Per curiosità, su Internet ho trovato p.e.  "LUCIO BATTISTI:  una donna per amico ottimo!" e   "GIANNI MORANDI:  Il mio amico ottimo") 





> Quanto al ''capo superiore'', non ho mai sentito questa espressione (forse non esiste, o forse c'è solo in Marina..).


 Idem, cioè non lo trovo sgrammaticato. Per di più, la parola _superiore _si usa spesso appunto nel senso di "capo", quindi sostantivato.  

Mi viene in mente che, oltre la marina, il ''capo superiore'' potrebbe avere senso anche nella gerarchia della mafia, cioè un _capo superiore_ sarebbe un po' più importante o "potente" rispetto ad altri capi .... Il termine "capo di tutti i capi" ovviamente corrisponderebbe al superlativo assoluto "il capo supremo".... Viste le mie esperienze personali con la mafia, non so se questo mio ragionamento funzioni anche in pratica  .... 





> Quanto alle forme latineggianti di superlativo, secondo me molte si usano ancora spesso con significato concreto e non solo figurato: una quantità minima di veleno (=piccolissima), l'ottimo sapore di quella pietanza (=buonissimo), ecc.


Sì, non dico di no, ho scritto "si usano soprattutto nel senso astratto o figurato".  

Ho una domanda a proposito del tuo esempio:  "Una quantità minima di veleno",  a differenza di una _quantità piccolissima_, non indica, per esempio, anche una dose minima di veleno necessario per ottenere il risultato voluto (p.e. uccidere qualcuno)?


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> su Internet ho trovato p.e. "LUCIO BATTISTI: una donna per amico ottimo!" e "GIANNI MORANDI: Il mio amico ottimo


È riferito allo stato dei dischi: ottimo, come nuovo, ecc. poiché si tratta di annunci privati di vendita.
_Ottimo_ in questo caso non fa parte dei titoli e concorda solo apparentemente con _amico_.


----------



## Olaszinhok

francisgranada said:


> "l'amico ottimo


Mi permetto di dissentire, suona poco naturale e difficilmente un italiano lo direbbe, forse è uno dei quei casi in cui un madrelingua può percepire in modo chiaro la differenza. 
In fondo, in italiano v'è una differenza anche fra _un buon amico _e _un amico buono: _non sono la stessa cosa_. _


----------



## Armodio

Non vi incartate! Certo che la posizione dell'aggettivo cambia le carte in tavola: un attributo può essere denotativo o connotativo a seconda della posizione. E può essere predicativo se segue la copula o un verbo copulativo.

Tornando più in argomento, ribadisco che certi comparativi e superlativi "organici" derivano da forme avverbiali e preposizionali latine, per cui non ne esiste in italiano il grado positivo.
Tali forme (vedi _estremo, ultimo, intimo, supremo o sommo...) _hanno perso in parte il loro originario valore semantico e sono ormai percepiti come nuovi aggettivi di grado positivo.
Pertanto, è possibile che formino il superlativo relativo fruendo del superlativo assoluto:
_Abbiamo operato con *il massimo * impegno (di quelli possibili) 
Ci troviamo *nella suprema *congiuntura (la più nodale tra le congiunture)_


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> percepiti come nuovi aggettivi di grado positivo.
> Pertanto, è possibile che formino il superlativo relativo fruendo del superlativo assoluto:
> _Abbiamo operato con *il massimo * impegno (di quelli possibili)
> Ci troviamo *nella suprema *congiuntura (la più nodale tra le congiunture)_


Mi permetto di non essere d'accordo.  Intanto vedo una contraddizione: in base a quanto sopra bisogna considerarli aggettivi di grado positivo o superlativi assoluti?
Ma poi secondo me (e mi pare che le grammatiche siano tutte concordi su questo punto) quanto alla forma il superlativo relativo non si esprime così, cioè premettendo l'articolo ad aggettivi di grado positivo o - tanto meno - a superlativi assoluti, bensì premettendolo ad aggettivi di grado comparativo , e solo in questo caso è possibile sottintendere il secondo ''termine di paragone'':
_Elisabetta è la meno diligente (della sua classe) 
Questa è la giornata più triste (della mia vita)
Mi sono rivolto alla Corte Suprema (tra tutte le Corti 
Molte preghiere furono rivolte all'Altissimo (tra gli alti/tra gli Dei_
Per me gli ultimi due non sono superlativi relativi.
Consideriamo anche questo dialogo:
_-Abbiamo incontrato un gruppo di ragazzi. Quale hai riconosciuto? -Ho riconosciuto il ragazzo bassissimo._
Anche questo non è un superlativo relativo. È chiaro che nella mente di chi parla si intende ''il più basso degli altri/di tutti gli altri'', ma - come ho già scritto rispondendo a Starless - l'idea rimane inespressa: altrimenti a questa stregua bisognerebbe considerare tutti i superlativi assoluti come relativi: _lei è bellissima = è la più bella di tutte._..
Per questi motivi secondo me _col massimo impegno/il capo supremo/il livello infimo... _non sono davvero superlativi relativi.

@francisgranada 


> Una quantità minima di veleno", a differenza di una _quantità piccolissima_, non indica, per esempio, anche una dose minima di veleno necessario per ottenere il risultato voluto (p.e. uccidere qualcuno)?


. Buona osservazione, che vale però meglio con ''la'' quantità minima:
- _per ucciderlo è bastata una quantità piccolissima di quella droga
- per ucciderlo è bastata una/la quantità minima  (necessaria) di quella droga.
_


----------



## Armodio

Ti capisco, Bearded. Forse ho trasferito male il mio messaggio. 
Come si può facilmente trovare anche in Treccani, certe forme organiche hanno perso, nel sentir comune, la loro semantica originaria. 
Ad esempio, alcuni superlativi morfologicamente assoluti, sono trattati come relativi. E l'articolo definito aiuta in questo: _La Serenissima o Il Santissimo (_riporto) praticamente funzionano come l'originaria forma sintetica latina: _delphinus velocissimus omnium animalium= _il più veloce.
Sono forme idiomatiche, cristallizzate, antonomasie.
Ad esempio _primo, intimo, infimo,ultimo _sono ormai considerati alla stregua di aggettivi di grado positivo.
Se dico _la prima portata non mi è piaciuta _posso intenderlo anche come superlativo relativo: la prima tra tutte quelle che abbiamo ordinato.
Tanto che sono passibili di  "ri-marcatura": _primissimo, intimissimo..._
Certo che possiamo dire _l'ottimo Matteo o il bellissimo Andrea _come _Matteo è ottimo e Andrea è bellissimo. _Ma non diremo _Matteo è *l'*ottimo e Andrea *il *bellissimo _se non intendendoli come sopra.


----------



## Mary49

Armodio said:


> Se dico _la prima portata non mi è piaciuta _posso intenderlo anche come superlativo relativo: la prima tra tutte quelle che abbiamo ordinato.


Non credo di essere d'accordo; se "la prima" è superlativo relativo, di quale aggettivo lo è?


----------



## Armodio

È quel che provo a spiegare dall'inizio. Sono forme che provengono da originari avverbi o preposizioni latine. _Intimo o primo, _come altri, sono forme organiche di superlativi di origine latina, ma ormai non più avvertiti come tali.
Potrei chiederti allo stesso modo: ma _intimo _di quale aggettivo è morfologicamente il superlativo?


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> da originari avverbi o preposizioni latine.


 
Per la cronaca, le origini sono queste (spero che sia utile, anche se un po' fuori tema):

positivo / comparativo / superlativo
prae / prior / primus
post / posterior / postremus, postumus
ultra / ulterior / ultimus
intra /interior / intimus
infra /inferior / infimus
extra / exterior / extremus
supra / superior / supremus, summus

La discussione sui valori  di superlativo relativo o assoluto di questi superlativi di origine latina rimane naturalmente aperta.



Armodio said:


> Andrea *il *bellissimo


Secondo me questa potrebbe essere solo un'apposizione - costituita da un aggettivo (superlativo assoluto)  sostantivato, e non un superlativo relativo - anche se c'è l'articolo.
_Andrea il bellissimo_ come _Andrea il falegname._ Posso naturalmente sbagliarmi.

Avendo ormai  illustrato a più riprese il mio punto di vista in merito, ritengo di non avere molto altro da aggiungere in questo thread.


----------



## Armodio

Esatto. Sono forme organiche in italiano e dalle vicende un po' travagliate. 
Un "postremo" ad esempio non lo usa quasi più nessuno, se non nel registro aulico o come arcaismo.
_Priore _o lo si usa come aggettivo sostantivato in ambiti settoriali o come arcaismo. Altrimenti dovremmo dire, come superlativo relativo, _il priore dei piatti che mi hanno servito. _Mentre, con lo stesso senso, preferiamo _il primo dei piatti._

Stessa sottigliezza: _ho profuso uno sforzo massimo (sommo, grandissimo)._
Ma _ho_ _profuso _*il *_massimo sforzo (possibile):_
adattiamo il superlativo assoluto ad una valenza relativa. Ma non potremo mai dire _ho profuso il grandissimo sforzo _con senso assoluto.


----------



## bearded

Armodio said:


> adattiamo il superlativo assoluto ad una valenza relativa


Questa formulazione è già più convincente...


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> È riferito allo stato dei dischi: ottimo, come nuovo, ecc. poiché si tratta di annunci privati di vendita. _Ottimo_ in questo caso non fa parte dei titoli e concorda solo apparentemente con _amico_.


Sì, hai ragione ....   (ho riletto quei mei esempi più attentamente)





bearded said:


> .... altrimenti a questa stregua bisognerebbe considerare tutti i superlativi assoluti come relativi: _lei è bellissima = è la più bella di tutte._..


Sono pienamente d'accordo. Aggiungerei che l'espressione "superlativo assoluto" è un _termine tecnico_ e praticamente non ha niente a che fare coll'eventuale significato o senso filosofico, fisico, ecc. della parola "assoluto". In teoria potrebbe chiamarsi anche p.e. "superlativo non paragonato" o qualcosa del genere.

In molte lingue esiste una desinenza o un prefisso specifico per creare il _superlativo relativo_ dell'aggettivo o avverbio, ma  non esiste un vero e proprio modo per rendere quello che in italiano chiamiamo _superlativo assoluto._  Questo fatto può  risultare in certi dubbi o incertezze nell'interpretare il significato preciso di _superlativo assoluto _e_ relativo_ italiano da parte degli stranieri.

Per di più, il superlativo relativo può esprimere anche un grado più alto  ("più assoluto") di una certa qualità rispetto al   s_uperlativo assoluto._ P.e. "tra tanti ragazzi bassissimi della nostra  classe, Pietro è il più basso". Insomma, _bassissimo _non   è necessariamente_ il più basso_ ....

(correggetemi pure, se mi sbaglio, discutendo s'impara ....)


----------



## Armodio

Francis, "assoluto" viene ovviamente dal latino _ab-solutus _che significa appunto _sciolto, slegato _da ogni comparazione o raffronto, ossia qualità o quantità nella massima intensità.
Io mi riferivo espressamente alle *forme organiche suppletive *mutuate dal latino. Ricordando che in latino il suffisso -issimus aveva doppia valenza (relativa ed assoluta).

 Riportando dal semplice vocabolario Treccani: "*Massimo: *...si usa quasi sempre preceduto dall'articolo... in funzione di superlativo relativo". 
Palmare la differenza tra queste frasi: 
_Ho profuso il massimo sforzo/lo sforzo massimo 
Ho profuso il grandissimo sforzo/lo sforzo grandissimo (_marcata la prima, marginale la seconda).
Tanto più se seguito da una relativa restrittiva: 
_Il massimo risultato che potessi ottenere. _

Poi ci sono più fattori a poter sterzare la scelta: posizione prenominale, post-nominale, pre-verbale, post-verbale, attributiva, appositiva, predicativa, contesto, riprese anaforiche...


----------



## francisgranada

Ciao Armodio,


Armodio said:


> .... "assoluto" viene ovviamente dal latino _ab-solutus _che significa appunto _sciolto, slegato _da ogni comparazione o raffronto, ossia qualità o quantità nella massima intensità.....


 Hai ragione, ovviamente. Però tu stesso confermi la differenza tra il significato di _assoluto  _e _sciolto _in italiano ..... Se questa differenza non ci fosse, allora invece di _sciolto _ancora oggi diremmo _assoluto _....  In altre parole, nell'italiano   moderno,  _sciolto _e _assoluto _sono due parole di significati diversi, nonostante l'etimologia comune (it. _sciogliere _< lat. _exsolvere_).  





> Riportando dal semplice vocabolario Treccani: "*Massimo: *...si usa quasi sempre preceduto dall'articolo... in funzione di superlativo relativo"


Questo è interessante. Ma mi pare che qualsiasi _superlativo assuluto_ possa essere preceduto dall'articolo, premettendo che "leggermente" cambia  il suo ruolo grammaticale o significato, a seconda del contesto concreto.  Per esempio "Maria è _la bellissima_ della classe". Questo per me significherebbe che Maria è la ragazza considerata/chiamata/íntitolata/ecc... "la bellissima". Non si tratterebbe di un _superlativo relativo_ perché  non è una comparazione e nella classe ci possono essere delle ragazze anche più belle di Maria, ecc .....

La sostanza di quello che voglio dire è che,  secondo me, le forme _massimo, ottimo, minimo, bellissimo, piccolissimo,_ ecc... sono _superlativi assoluti _per definizione, indipendentemente dall'eventuale uso dell'articolo.

Scusatemi se esagero un po' e correggetemi se mi sbalglio, non sono un  italiano nativo .....


----------



## Armodio

Certo, Francis, la denominazione è soltanto una tradizione grammaticale che si è perpetuata dai tempi di Prisciano e "colleghi", credo.  Infatti te ne ho dato  semplicemente l'etimo e te l'ho parafrasata
Se piace, possiamo chiamarlo _superlativo svincolato, slegato ecc... _E "superlativo assoluto" etimologicamente sarebbe "portato in alto senza legami, senza vincoli di raffronto con altro".

L'esempio della _bellissima della classe _è esattamente lo stesso caso, citato sopra, di _Venezia la Serenissima (fra le/delle Repubbliche) (_la maiuscola sta proprio a sottolineare l'antonomasia).
Pur essendo un superlativo assoluto morfologicamente parlando, il senso assoluto viene a scemare: e proprio il _della classe _o _delle Repubbliche_ rivela questa relatività.
Poi anche la posizione ha il suo peso (con * gli esempi più marginali, cioè al limite dell'accettabilità):

_Luisa, la/una mia bellissima amica, è tornata 
Una/La mia bellissima amica, Luisa, è tornata
La mia bellissima amica Luisa è tornata 
Luisa, la mia amica bellissima, è tornata *
Luisa è la mia amica bellissima *
Luisa è una mia amica, (è) bellissima 
Luisa è una mia bellissima amica
Luisa è bellissima 
La bellissima Luisa è tornata 
Luisa bellissima è tornata*
È tornata la bellissima Luisa
Luisa è l'amica bellissima *
Luisa è l'amica bellissima che...
Luisa è la bellissima amica* 
Luisa è la bellissima amica che...
Luisa è la bellissima amica che ho conosciuto anni fa
Luisa la Bellissima (_termine di paragone taciuto) _è tornata* (caso marcato di antonomasia: vedi sopra)
Luisa è la Bellissima* (stessa cosa).
_
E così via. Se sostituissi _ottima _a _bellissima, _già ne soffrirebbe un po' la grammaticalita.

Si può notare che la posizione post-nominale è renitente al superlativo assoluto e funziona, in tal caso, solo con valore predicativo (ossia come parte nominale di un predicato con verbo essere o copulativo: _è bellissima_), ma sempre prima del nome del predicato (_è la mia bellissima amica); o_ come apposizione del nome cui si riferisce. 
Dopo l'articolo definito sempre se seguito dalla relativa o con connotazione iperbolica/enfatica dal valore di superlativo relativo(antonomasia).

Scusate la "pappina". Sicuramente, nel tentativo di sintesi di un argomento così ampio, non tutto è completo né inappuntabile.


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Per esempio "Maria è _la bellissima_ della classe". Questo per me significherebbe che Maria è la ragazza.....chiamata/íntitolata/ecc... "la bellissima".


 

@Armodio
Nell' esempio di francis, per te qual è il criterio per distinguere un superlativo sostantivato (secondo me: - solo grammaticalmente - _la bellissima della classe_ come _la mascotte della classe_) da un superlativo assoluto con ''valenza di relativo'' (secondo te: _la bellissima della classe _come _la più bella della classe_)?
A me pare che quel ''della classe'' in fondo non sia limitativo o un termine di paragone, e sia invece un semplice complemento di specificazione, come in ''la mascotte della classe''.  Anche dicendo solo ''Maria, la bellissima'', 'bellissima' mi appare come un'apposizione ovvero un aggettivo sostantivato (come in ''Maria la parrucchiera''). Tu stesso del resto dici:


Armodio said:


> _ o_ come apposizione del nome cui si riferisce


... e tu m'insegni che normalmente un'apposizione è rappresentata da un sostantivo.


----------



## Armodio

Giuste osservazioni. Si prova ad analizzare e per il piacere di farlo.
Posso provare a dire due cose: _della classe _può rappresentare un caso di "comparatio compendiaria": _tra le ragazze della classe_. Del resto, anche col superlativo relativo standard ne uscirebbe lo stesso interrogativo: _la più bella della classe._
O provare se la dislocazione a sinistra o la ripresa con l'anaforico _ne _è accettabile: _delle Repubbliche (ne è) la Serenissima/ della classe (ne è) la bellissima.
Di casa (ne sono) gli onori/del babbo (ne è) la stanza/del cielo (ne sono) le nuvole *_


Quanto a "come apposizione" intendevo "con valore appositivo": _La bambina, felicissima, uscì dalla scuola. La bambina, la felicissima, uscì... _non sarebbe accettabile (a meno di interpretarlo per antonomasia: "Andrea, il Tristissimo...").
Infatti ho scritto che "la posizione post-nominale è renitente al superlativo assoluto..." e dopo l'articolo definito o rimane attribuzione prenominale (_la bellissima Luisa) _o pretende una proposizione relativa o assume valore iperbolico di antonomasia"; quindi, o diventa un'apposizione antonomastica (con valore relativo) o quel superlativo assoluto dopo l'articolo verrà sempre prima del nome cui si riferisce:
_La bellissima Maria (pre-nominale)
Maria, la bellissima ragazza che...(appositivo pre-nominale che introduce una relativa)
Maria la Bellissima (iperbolico antonomastico)_


----------



## bearded

Interessanti punti di vista, Armodio. Diverse sfumature interpretative sono possibili.


----------



## Armodio

Occorrerebbe un lavoro approfondito che necessita di pagine e pagine. Questi sono solo spunti interpretativi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Riguardo a "la bellissima della classe", secondo me  la presenza dell'articolo non rende in alcun modo il superlativo assoluto relativo. Anche se dicessi "la bbona della classe" starei facendo una comparazione implicita con le altre ragazze, senza tuttavia usare il grado comparativo o superlativo relativo


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Riguardo a "la bellissima della classe", secondo me  la presenza dell'articolo non rende in alcun modo il superlativo assoluto relativo. Anche se dicessi "la bbona della classe" starei facendo una comparazione implicita con le altre ragazze, senza tuttavia usare il grado comparativo o superlativo relativo


Esatto.

(mi piace la parola "bbona" scritta così.)


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> una comparazione implicita con le altre ragazze, senza tuttavia usare...


----------



## benedetto33

*B*uona serata. *I*o penso che un aggettivo nella sua forma superlativa possa definirsi assoluto quando la superiorità che esprime rispetto alla forma ritenuta semplice, non necessiti nella dinamica della frase di un confronto con altra cosa.


----------



## Armodio

Benedetto,  quello che dice è concettualmente vero, è la base etimologica del termine ab-solutus (vedi sopra). 

Perché, secondo lei, Pietruzzo,  alla voce "superlativo assoluto", l'Enciclopedia Treccani riporta quel che ho già citato? _"In alcuni casi idiomatici si ritrova ancora il valore che aveva in latino di superlativo relativo". _
Su questo verteva la mia lettura. La lingua è un organismo duttile, malleabile.

_Il duro della banda/lo scemo del villaggio/la bbona de la classe (_noto che alcuni di questi nomi introdotti dalla preposizione sono collettivi).
 Ma non per questo il _della banda/del villaggio/della classe_ sono partitivi che fungono da termine di paragone (le chiedo: che complemento introducono questi aggettivi sostantivati?).

_La bbona della classe _che marca di gradazione presenta? Non sta a significare _la più... di un gruppo , _ma semplicemente una qualità intrinseca, un ruolo definito (dall'articolo) ma non graduato : lei è "la bona" in quella classe; quella la secchiona, quello lo scemo ecc...
Altrimenti la gradazione a che servirebbe? E il complemento partitivo dipende (tra le varie dipendenze) da un superlativo relativo. 
_La bella della classe (_come _il guardiano della città, il duro della banda, il toro della mandria...)
La più bella della classe 
La bellissima della classe_


----------



## bearded

Vorrei chiarire un'ultima volta la mia posizione riguardo a ''la bellissima della classe''.
Si potrebbe chiedere: se ''la bellissima'' fosse la stessa cosa,  ''la più bella'' a che servirebbe?
Il fatto che, oltre a ''la bellissima della classe'', esista in italiano anche ''la più bella della classe'', fa sì che per me solo il secondo sia un vero superlativo relativo - seguito da un termine di paragone, mentre io avverta il primo come un superlativo assoluto sostantivato - seguito da un semplice 'genitivo'.
Esaminiamo infatti quello che realmente dice Treccani:
_In alcuni casi idiomatici si ritrova ancora il valore, che aveva in latino, di superlativo relativo, come in ''La Serenissima, Il Santissimo''._
Si tratta evidentemente di relitti cristallizzati, nomi di città o di divinità.  Questo argomento non credo possa servire per dimostrare che ''la bellissima della classe'' sia un superlativo relativo (e in fondo neppure che ne abbia  ''la valenza'' come dice l'amico Armodio: infatti solo in quei pochi casi di superlativo assoluto per Treccani c'è ancora ''il valore di relativo''). Se lo si potesse fare con ''la bellissima della classe'', lo si potrebbe fare con qualunque aggettivo: il simpaticissimo della compagnia, il furbissimo della banda... , e non si tratterebbe quindi di ''alcuni casi idiomatici''.
Si può sostantivare un superlativo assoluto? Sì, si può.  Dunque che differenza c'è tra ''vedo la bellissima'' e ''vedo la bellissima della classe''? C'è solo il fatto che ''la bellissima'' (una ragazza bellissima 'sostantivata') appartiene alla classe (genitivo). E, come qualcuno ha osservato, nella classe potrebbero esserci anche due o più bellissime.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> La più bella della classe
> La bellissima della classe


In realtà io nemmeno capisco esattamente il senso di "la bellissima della classe". In quale contesto si potrebbe usare questa espressione?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> In realtà io nemmeno capisco esattamente il senso di "la bellissima della classe". In quale contesto si potrebbe usare questa espressione?


Maria è la bellissima della classe / la ragazza più bella della classe che è anche veramente bella. (cosa non scontata in una ipotetica classe di bruttine)


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> In realtà io nemmeno capisco esattamente il senso di "la bellissima della classe". In quale contesto si potrebbe usare questa espressione?


Mi associo a bearded nel ritenere che l'articolo determinativo non cambi di per sé il superlativo assoluto in relativo, anche in un ambito specifico.
Espressioni come _la bellissima della classe_ sottintendono che ci sia sempre _una sola_ ragazza, più bella delle altre al punto
da diventare _la bellissima_ quasi per antonomasia (passatemi l'uso improprio del termine).
Secondo la logica, "la bellissima della classe" sarà anche "la più bella della classe", è vero,
ma dal punto di vista squisitamente grammaticale ciò non rende _la bellissima della classe_ un superlativo relativo.

Diverso a mio avviso è il caso di quei pochi aggettivi il cui significato nell'uso corrente è esclusivamente quello di un superlativo relativo,
come _*sommo*_ e _*supremo*_, che non significano mai _alltissimo / molto alto_ ma sempre e soltanto _il più alto di tutti _(il sommo pontefice, il capo supremo, la suprema corte, ecc.) ma su questo mi fermo qui.


----------



## francisgranada

Non sono  esperto nella terminologia italiana, ma per me nel caso di "Maria è _la bellissima_ della classe" non si tratta di partitivo ma di semplice genitivo (come ha scritto anche bearded) che esprime la _appartenenza_, ugualmente come p.e.  nei casi di "il tetto della casa" e "il presidente della repubblica". Grammaticalmente, non si tratta di un paragone con le altre ragazze della classe. 





Starless74 said:


> Secondo la logica, "la bellissima della classe" sarà anche "la più bella della classe", è vero, ma questo dal punto di vista squisitamente grammaticale non rende _la bellissima della classe_ un superlativo relativo.


Esattamente.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> Maria è la bellissima della classe / la ragazza più bella della classe che è anche veramente bella


Quindi sarebbe un superlativo contemporaneamente assoluto e relativo? Perfetta soluzione natalizia. Tanti auguri a tutti.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Pietruzzo said:


> Quindi sarebbe un superlativo contemporaneamente assoluto e relativo? Perfetta soluzione natalizia. Tanti auguri a tutti.


Sarebbe una cosa che, colloquialmente, si dice. La definizione tecnica la lascio a te.


----------



## francisgranada

Starless74 said:


> Diverso a mio avviso è il caso di quei pochi aggettivi il cui significato nell'uso corrente è esclusivamente quello di un superlativo relativo, come _*sommo*_ e _*supremo*_, che non significano mai _alltissimo / molto alto_ ma sempre e soltanto _il più alto di tutti _(il sommo pontefice, il capo supremo, la suprema corte, ecc.) ma su questo mi fermo qui.


Sono d'accordo, ovviamente. Ma, secondo me,  in questo caso  si  tratta piuttosto di parole (dotte) che per tradizione vengono sempre considerate "superlativi", ma in realtà si tratta di parole che  ormai hanno un significato alquanto specifico. Indipendentemente dalla loro origine ed etimologia,  _sommo _e _supremo_ esprimono piuttosto una _posizione "_sopra tutte le altre persone (od oggetti)" e non più un _grado _dell'aggetivo _alto_.


----------



## Starless74

francisgranada said:


> Indipendentemente dalla loro origine ed etimologia, _sommo _e _supremo_ esprimono piuttosto una _posizione _("sopra" tutte le altre persone od oggetti) e non più un _grado _dell'aggetivo _alto_.


In effetti non escludo da parte mia un'eccessiva "deformazione etimologica" (ad es. anche per _estremo_ e _infimo_).


----------



## Armodio

Amici, ripartendo "ab ovo", alcune forme organiche prese a prestito dal latino hanno avuto una vicenda del tutto particolare: _sommo, supremo, ottimo, intimo, primo... _In alcuni - già detto - l'originario senso di superlativo si è offuscato, pertanto le diatribe interpretative saranno sempre vivide.
Secondo alcuni il suffisso _-issimo _non è neppure un suffisso flessivo, ma derivazionale.
Il problema del superlativo (morfologicamente) assoluto sostantivato, ma preceduto da articolo definito seguito da un'espansione/complemento (sempre in genitivo, per dirla alla latina: specificazione, appartenenza, partitivo...?), insomma, il caso _la bellissima di/del/della... _è da approfondire. 

Domanda banale: perché allora non diciamo _l'ottima della classe/la pessima della classe/la prossima della classe/la massima della classe? 

Un uomo di sommo ingegno/un sommo scrittore _è inequivocabilmente un superlativo assoluto, e morfologico e semantico. 
Guarda caso, appena facciamo entrare in causa l'articolo definito, la semantica flette: _il sommo (fra chi? Rispetto a chi?) pontefice. _Stessa cosa succede con _massimo_.


----------



## francisgranada

Armodio said:


> Secondo alcuni il suffisso _-issimo _non è neppure un suffisso flessivo, ma derivazionale.


Ok, questo mi pare anche logico, benché non conosca bene la etimologia e le sfumature dell'uso latino del suffisso -_issimus_. 





> Domanda banale: perché allora non diciamo _l'ottima della classe/la pessima della classe/la prossima della classe/la massima della classe? _


La risposta mia banale e personale: perché non avrebbero nessun senso pratico.

Per di più, semplicemente (o forse un po' semplificatamente), le forme _ottimo, pessimo, prossimo, massimo _... ormai non sono più sinonimi esatti di _buonissimo, malissimo/cattivissimo, vicinissimo, grandissimo ...._


> Il problema del superlativo (morfologicamente) assoluto sostantivato, ma preceduto da articolo definito seguito da un'espansione/complemento (sempre in genitivo, per dirla alla latina: specificazione, appartenenza, partitivo...?), insomma, il caso _la bellissima di/del/della... _è da approfondire.


Bisogna prendere in considerazione anche il fatto che l'uso del genitivo nei casi "più bella di, migliore di, la più bella di", ecc.  è una soluzione grammaticale italiana. In altre lingue, per rendere la stessa cosa,  non necessariamente si usa il genitivo in questi casi. Non voglio essere OT, quindi qui non riporto degli esempi concreti .....  





> ....appena facciamo entrare in causa l'articolo definito, la semantica flette: _il sommo (fra chi? Rispetto a chi?) pontefice.... _


Non sono d'acordo. Il significato di "sommo pontefice", secondo me,  non dipende dall'articolo.


----------



## Armodio

E io sopra che scrivevo, Francis? Queste forme organiche latine hanno perso la loro valenza originaria e in alcuni casi son sentiti come neutri: ecco allora _intimo/intimissimo._

La soluzione italiana di superlativo relativo col genitivo ricalca quella latina, ove il suffisso era però unico (-issimus) sia per l'assoluto che per il relativo: l'italiano ha scelto la soluzione composita (_il più bello+termine di paragone, che è un partitivo) _per disambiguare. Il secondo termine può essere espresso o sottinteso. Altrimenti oggi avremmo detto, con suffisso invariato, sia _Andrea è bravissimo _che _Andrea è il bravissimo (di noi/dei compagni). _​
Io ho detto soltanto che l'articolo relativizza (vedi sopra). Ho già portato più esempi. Nessuno mi impedisce di scrivere: 

_Il massimo/il supremo/il sommo pontefice/comandante è andato in missione...

Riveste il ruolo di pontefice massimo/sommo/supremo

Col massimo sforzo (possibile)/col massimo sforzo (che...)

Ho profuso uno sforzo massimo. _

Ho riportato sopra le parole del Treccani al riguardo.

Scusate in "zona moderazione". Rispondo cordialmente per puro desiderio di confronto. Che sia proficuo per tutti è il mio augurio.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Paulfromitaly said:


> La definizione tecnica la lascio a te.


Avevo già detto come la penso, tuttavia riassumo qui la mia visione della cosa.
In " Maria è la bellissima della classe" "bellissima" è un aggettivo (grado superlativo assoluto) sostantivato.
Il fatto che per essere definita "la bellissima della classe" si debba anche essere la più bella (superlativo relativo) è una considerazione logica, non grammaticale. Per questo facevo l'esempio semi-scherzoso "la bbona della classe". Anche in questo caso il "titolo" verrà assegnato probabilmente alla più bella, ma questo non significa certo che "la bbona" sia un superlativo relativo.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> l'esempio semi-scherzoso "la bbona


Un esempio romanesco.


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Anche in questo caso il "titolo" verrà assegnato probabilmente alla più bella, ma questo non significa certo che "la bbona" sia un superlativo relativo.


...Nemmeno se dicessimo _la bonissima_.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> ...Nemmeno se dicessimo _la bonissima_.


Credo che il superlativo di "bbona" sia "bbonazza". Ma forse il tono accademico sta un po' scadendo


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Credo che il superlativo di "bbona" sia "bbonazza". Ma forse il tono accademico sta un po' scadendo


----------



## Armodio

Spero si sia letto tutto di tutti e da tutti. Certo che c'è la rigida morfologia prescrittiva insindacabile(?), ma c'è pure il contesto e la flessibilità semantica.

_Bona _è sicuramente romanesco. Poi possiamo farne _bonissima, proprio bbona, stra-bbona, bbona bbona, bona da morire, tutta bbona, bona esagerata...._
Come, scherzando, riportava Pietruzzo, in _bonazza, _che ha un suffisso in realtà spregiativo (-_azzo/-accio) _sentiamo (forse non tutti) un'intensità che porta la qualità verso il massimo grado.


----------



## lorenzos

Ho letto con interesse tutti gli interventi, non avrei nulla da aggiungere ma solo porre due domande:
- se non hanno lo stesso significato "_La bellissima della classe_" e "_La bella della classe_";
- la differenza tra "_La bellissima della classe_" e "_Il campionissimo della Juventus_".
Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Secondo me
1. hanno lo stesso significato, ma ''la bellissima'' dà l'impressione di essere più bella (probabilmente i compagni la chiamano ''la bellissima'') 
2. quanto a funzione/natura grammaticale non c'è nessuna differenza - salvo il fatto che l'uno è superlativo (sostantivato) di un aggettivo, mentre l'altro deriva (colloquialmente) da un vero sostantivo.


----------

